# AEB-L gyuto



## Illyria (Aug 16, 2020)

Made a custom gyuto for a friend. 

AEB-L at 63 Rockwell 
270mm edge 
430mm overall length
Desert ironwood handle with a brass accent. 
227g weight


----------



## Byphy (Aug 16, 2020)

Wish I was a friend. The knife is beautiful


----------



## Carl Kotte (Aug 17, 2020)

Great work!


----------



## Matus (Aug 17, 2020)

Nice work, very clean and even belt finish.


----------



## VincentBeek (Aug 17, 2020)

Sweet, nice fit & finish


----------



## birdsfan (Aug 17, 2020)

Just beautiful work! Love the profile and all of the detailed finishing


----------



## Bert2368 (Aug 17, 2020)

That is very nice work! What grit was used for the final finish on blade?


----------



## Bensbites (Aug 17, 2020)

really nice!


----------



## Matt Jacobs (Aug 17, 2020)

That is a great looking knife. Are you able to comment on performance at 63hrc? I have been wanting to get something in AEB-l but most I see are in the 61hrc range.


----------



## tomsch (Aug 17, 2020)

Very nice!!


----------



## Illyria (Aug 17, 2020)

Thanks for the comments, everyone. 

I haven't been able to play with knives in a pro kitchen recently, so I've switched to making them for the time being, haha. 



Bert2368 said:


> That is very nice work! What grit was used for the final finish on blade?



Thank you! 

360 grit gator belt followed by a green scotchbrite belt.



Matt Jacobs said:


> That is a great looking knife. Are you able to comment on performance at 63hrc? I have been wanting to get something in AEB-l but most I see are in the 61hrc range.



I haven't tried aeb-l at any lower, but I'm really enjoying it at 63.

I made myself a couple of aeb-l blades to test out (haven't worked in a pro kitchen for a couple of months, so just home use at the moment).

It's a bit harder to sharpen than my 52100 blades, but it has great edge retention and takes a nice edge.


----------



## ModRQC (Aug 17, 2020)

A most brilliant choil shot. Awesome handle. Great work. Friend is lucky.


----------



## VicVox72 (Aug 21, 2020)

This is so incredibly gorgeous. The blade shape looks like it would be really fun and versatile, especially with that beautiful choil... I also love the handle. A real stunner.


----------



## MowgFace (Aug 21, 2020)

Awesome job! Looks like a great knife.


----------

